
Ask HN: Review our startup: LUDO, online team building activities - vibework
We would love to have your feedback on our startup, LUDO.
We believe we have a unique way of dealing with the team building problem.
We always hated the team building activities forced by the managers so we decided to develop LUDO to have them online instead.<p>The idea is to have fun with your co-workers playing activities similar to board games and learn about them at the same time. We have for instance an implementation of the Werewolf game.<p>Many companies report us great success, with people communicating more, having lunches together, game nights etc. And nothing was forced on them.<p>You can access the project here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ludo.team<p>Tell me what you think!
======
brudgers
clickable, [https://ludo.team](https://ludo.team)

If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

The "play now" links should let users play right now without signup. Then
signups mean the site is good enough that people actually sign up. Right now,
sign ups don't mean anything.

Good luck.

~~~
vibework
Thanks for the feedback!

Sadly it's difficult to play these games alone.. We have some bots so that you
can test just after the on boarding is done but ultimately you'll have to
invite your coworkers to have a real experience. Let me see if we can improve
that part and try a Show HN!

~~~
brudgers
I agree that making a one person demo good enough that it convinces "the boss"
to sign up for a team building exercise sounds hard. It may be an important
problem.

